# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  WTT 270 projectiles

## Tentman

Hello Guys

I'm after a few different 270 projectiles in 130 grain size to work up a load for a rifle.

I have to trade various 243, 257 (including Partitions, Accubonds and Interbonds)  and a few 9.3 projectiles.

Please PM or email me prices at slingshot.co.nz.

Ta

----------


## dogmatix

I can give you some Sierra 130gn Gamekings for free. PM your addy.

----------


## Tentman

The projectiles arrived - many thanks and much kudos to Dogmatix for helping out, man there are some good buggers in the world.

Cheers - Foster

----------


## puku

Hey Foster,
I think I may have some 130 gr .277 projectiles around here.  But will have to check, Definitely got some 130 accubonds.  Maybe some Hornady Interlocks.
Would you be interested in either of those?

kyle

----------


## geezejonesy

i dont have any 270s to trade  but am interested in your 257s & 243s what do you have and how many ? 
what would you want for them?

----------


## Tentman

Kyle - a few of the interlocks would be great if you can put your hand on them, I'm hoping to only use "plain ol' cup and core boolets" in my 270.

Jonesy - I have a fair selection of 243 stuff, both varmint and hunting, mainly part boxes that I'm happy to give a few of to folk who want to try for load development.  Same really in 257 although I do have a couple of packets of 110 gn Interbonds that I'd sell at 75% of retail (I think they were $110 a 100 count box but I'd have to check).

I'll set too and catalouge them up over christmas

----------

